# What would this Pacer be worth?



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

I was wondering... A friend that passed away last year had a Massey Harris Pacer...It is in really good condition,,new back wheels/tires and ice chains...New battery.could be painted easily to origional paint...Its still origional paint but faded.. Purrs like a kitten,not a puff of smoke etc..he was a machinist and he redid the engine a few yrs ago (continental engine)
She is considering selling it..and would like to know what it would be worth.. can anyone give me some idea?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your friend crawdaddy. A look at Tractor House has a couple pings for you. Click HERE to see them.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend crawdaddy. A look at Tractor House has a couple pings for you. Click HERE to see them.


Thanks HooDoo Valley... much appreciated..this gives me an idea..I figured around $3500.Cdn $$s but a friend of hers told her she migh get $5000. for it if she holds firm..time will tell I guess..If I didn t have a tractor now,id probably buy it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try to locate a Massey Harris tractor club and get some advice from them. There were only 2700 of those made, and I have seen them go for anywhere from $3,000 in running condition, to $4500 US dollars in restored condition. But, collector tractors are increasing in value by double digits as the demand is now international.


----------

